# These containers make great little greenhouses.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2016)

Once in a great while I get lazy and buy,when on sale, the already  roasted chickens at our supermarket. I found that the plastic container  they come in make perfect greenhouses and are reusable. I put a couple  of holes in the bottom,fill with potting soil, place on an old cookie  sheet and cover with the top which already has vent holes which  originally kept the chicken from getting soggy. There is just the right  amount of condensation to keep the soil moist when placed in a sunny  spot.. Once the seeds have sprouted I remove the cover and when the  plants are large enough, transplant individually, or if the weather is  warm, right into the garden. The photo shows my Zinnia's up and tomatoes  in another few days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 10, 2016)

Great idea Ruth, like a little terrarium!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 10, 2016)

Neat!


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Ruth! I'm going to make this a grandkid's project.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 10, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> Thanks Ruth! I'm going to make this a grandkid's project.



Never to young to get kids interested in gardening. I started with my Grandpa when I was about 5 or 6. Radishes was my first crop. I guess he figured,pretty quick results to keep me interested. It worked!!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you for that idea Ruth ,I buy chickens from Costco ,( I live in Australia)  and they come in containers like that next time I'm not going to bin them ,I will keep some for sprouting veggies next spring ( Summer here now )


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 11, 2016)

awesome idea!


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool idea!   I'm gonna go get a roasted chicken at the supermarket!


----------



## Kitties (Mar 18, 2016)

Good idea. I don't eat chicken but I did buy a 1/2 pie at the store today. Those containers would work too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the great idea Ruth!!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 7, 2016)

This year I have not started any seeds.  Last year I did this several times and they did very well..http://mikesbackyardnursery.com/2015/03/grow-tomatoes/


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2016)

Perfect!


----------

